# LGB Decoder Function F! Question



## russojar (Mar 15, 2009)

Greetings.

I wired an LGB 55021 decoder with the Function 1 posts connected to a smoker.

I can turn the the smoker on but not off.

CV 59 is set to 0 (button 1), CV 49 is set to 25 (approx 18 volts)


See Diagram attached. I wired to Voltage and Function F1 posts.

I can control the loco fine, turn the front and rear lights on and off (Button 9).

I thought Function 1 (button 1) would toggle the smoker on and off.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

F1 is CV 51 and needs to be 1 for parallel or 9 for serial/parallel operation on the 55021.
What system are you using?
CV29 can be set to 14 or 28 speed steps and your system must match the decoder setting for proper operation of function keys.


----------



## russojar (Mar 15, 2009)

CV 51 set to 1 did the trick!

Thanks so much.

Someday I would like to meet the guys who wrote the instruction manuals for the LGB MTS products. lol.


----------

